# Lymphedema Therapy



## neecen (Apr 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if a clinic can get reimbursed for "lymphedema therapy".  This would be therapy done by a physical therapist in the clinic.  I am not sure if this is something that we could paid for doing.


----------



## Kimmers (May 14, 2010)

We have physical therapists in our outpatient hospital clinic setting that do lymphedema services. We bill as a site of service 22.


----------

